# Temporary Work Visa - Essential Skills (ISSL)



## tashla

Hi All,

I'm just curious about anyone's experiences obtaining a Temporary Work Visa under the Essential Skills Work Category.

I am an Australian citizen and my partner is Turkish, currently both residing in Turkey. Initially we were planning on applying for an Australian De Facto Partner Visa so we could go back to Australia together, but we were waiting until mid-November before submitting the application to ensure we met the 12-month cohabitation relationship requirement.

The waiting was slowing driving me insane, not to mention after submission we would probably need to wait another 6-12 month before the visa is granted. And then about a week ago I saw a job advertised in NZ and thought it would be suitable for my partner and myself. Me being Australian meant no problems for me, but obviously we would need a working visa for my partner. So I was browsing NZ Immigrating website and noticed that our job was listed on the Immediate Skills Shortage List (ISSL; ANZSCO Skill Level 3) which made him eligible for a temporary work visa under the Essential Skills Work Category. After realising this I sent off an application to the employer and have since been offered a verbal job offer.

Really I was just testing the waters, but it's seems like all systems are go now. Everything is happening very fast and I feel completely unprepared. I've spent the last few months heavily researching Australian visas and now I instead I will be submitting a NZ application. Not to mention now we will be moving to a completely new country where we have absolutely no friends or family instead of just heading home. I'm a little overwhelmed.

Anyway, I guess the first thing now is to get the Offer of Employment in writing and also get Form INZ1113 - Employer Supplementary Form filled out and posted to us.

Then we will need to gather up evidence of experience/qualifications, complete a medical, get a police check and of course fill out Form INZ1015 - Work Visa Application.

Does this seem about right so far? Am I missing anything?

Any advice or input or even just support is appreciated.

King regards,
tashla


----------



## topcat83

Great news that you got offered a job so quickly! Is your partner likely to get an offer too? Hopefully so - as my only concern would be a similar one as you have with going to Australia. Namely the length of your relationship. He probably won't be able to come here on your application if the relationship is less than 2 years.

Good luck with it though - and I can understand why you're a tad overwhelmed at the speed of it all!


----------



## tashla

Sorry, maybe I didn't explain myself properly... Both my partner and myself have been offered a job in NZ so we are currently in the process of applying for a Temp Work Visa for him as I am an Australia so I don't need a visa.


----------



## topcat83

tashla said:


> Sorry, maybe I didn't explain myself properly... Both my partner and myself have been offered a job in NZ so we are currently in the process of applying for a Temp Work Visa for him as I am an Australia so I don't need a visa.


Ah! Even better news! And no - it looks like you've thought of most things. If you have a job offer things should be processed much quicker too.


----------



## tashla

Okay, so I received a copy of the job offer via email today along with a draft copy of the employment contract. Since the employment contract outlines all the specifics about salary, duties/responsibilities etc. for this section the job offer only includes a simple one line job description and annual salary. I assume this means I should submit the employment contract as well with the job offer to immigration as they want all the details. However, will submitting the draft be acceptable, or will the employment contact need to be completed and signed by both parties? It's a little hard to complete as there is no set start date as yet as it is dependent on how long the visa takes to be processed and is just stated as "as soon as you arrive in NZ" on the job offer. Alternatively I suppose I could request a new job offer that outlines all the specifics of the duties/salary. What do you guys think?


----------



## G-Mo

Why not call or email INZ directly and ask them? They are usually friendly on the phone or quick to respond via email. Saves all the guesswork!?


----------



## tashla

G-Mo said:


> Why not call or email INZ directly and ask them? They are usually friendly on the phone or quick to respond via email. Saves all the guesswork!?


Yep, I mentioned my query to the employer and they phoned INZ and were informed that the letter of offer could be submitted with the draft copy of the employment agreement to outline all the conditions of employment. Have been emailing the employer back and forwards today so many times trying to get this all perfect and avoid any hiccups. Will let you all know how it pans out once we actually submit the application.


----------



## tashla

tashla said:


> Yep, I mentioned my query to the employer and they phoned INZ and were informed that the letter of offer could be submitted with the draft copy of the employment agreement to outline all the conditions of employment. Have been emailing the employer back and forwards today so many times trying to get this all perfect and avoid any hiccups. Will let you all know how it pans out once we actually submit the application.


Great... now I'm getting mixed information from INZ...

I emailed a query regarding the letter of offer and the draft contract and INZ didn't get back to me and so my employer called them and they said that it was fine to submit the draft copy and that it did NOT need to be completed and signed.

Now I have finally received an email back from INZ and this time is says that the contract DOES need to be fully completed and signed.

I wish they would make up their minds!

I guess the safest thing to do will be to submit a signed and completed copy of the contract...


----------



## tashla

Sent off the visa application today with a courier, so it should arrive at NZ Immigration in London tomorrow. Fingers-crossed for quick processing and visa grant...

Ended up getting the employment agreement completed and signed to avoid any problems or delays with processing.

Will update later on how it all goes.


----------



## topcat83

tashla said:


> Sent off the visa application today with a courier, so it should arrive at NZ Immigration in London tomorrow. Fingers-crossed for quick processing and visa grant...
> 
> Ended up getting the employment agreement completed and signed to avoid any problems or delays with processing.
> 
> Will update later on how it all goes.


Fingers crossed...:clap2:


----------



## tashla

Okay, so since the submission of the application all we've received from INZ is emails to register for the online services. Obviously the application has been received as my credit card has been charged and the status online is "decision: pending".

Should we have received some kind of "acknowledgement letter"? Is this usually sent via snail mail or email? The thing is, the Turkish postal system is really slow and unreliable, so I'm stressing that they may have sent a letter which we may never receive. The INZ website states that this letter may also ask for addition information or documents (if required) so I'm worried that not having this letter may be delaying our processing times. I know it's only been a week but do you think I should contact INZ and check that everything is in order? Or do INZ normally email as well so if I haven't received an email I can assume they don't need anything else at this time?

Is there an email address for the London branch? I would really prefer to send an email instead of phone since the application is in my partners name and his English isn't 100% so he stresses out having to make these sorts of calls.


----------



## topcat83

tashla said:


> Okay, so since the submission of the application all we've received from INZ is emails to register for the online services. Obviously the application has been received as my credit card has been charged and the status online is "decision: pending".
> 
> Should we have received some kind of "acknowledgement letter"? Is this usually sent via snail mail or email? The thing is, the Turkish postal system is really slow and unreliable, so I'm stressing that they may have sent a letter which we may never receive. The INZ website states that this letter may also ask for addition information or documents (if required) so I'm worried that not having this letter may be delaying our processing times. I know it's only been a week but do you think I should contact INZ and check that everything is in order? Or do INZ normally email as well so if I haven't received an email I can assume they don't need anything else at this time?
> 
> Is there an email address for the London branch? I would really prefer to send an email instead of phone since the application is in my partners name and his English isn't 100% so he stresses out having to make these sorts of calls.


It's nail-biting, isn't it? Keep an eye on the website - but as it's only been a week, I wouldn't worry about lack of an acknowledgement letter (in fact I can't remember receiving one at this stage). 
It might be worth contacting them to explain about the Turkish postal system, and to ask for their advice. I know the problem! My son was living in Egypt for a year, and the only way to guarantee he got things was to jump on a plane and deliver them to his hands!


----------



## tashla

Is London normally good with communication? I found a generic email address for London ([email protected]) and sent them an email last Thursday to explain the situation about the Turkish postal system and to check if a case officer has been assigned and whether they needed any addition information/documents. No reply. So, I also sent a fax the next day with the same information to the London branch but again got no response. On Tuesday I decided to call so I would definitely get an answer regarding whether I should be sending in more information. They said a case officer had been assigned and that no addition information had been requested (phew! - hopefully this is a good sign). I also got my case officer's email address so that day I also send them an email asking about the progress of my application but again I got no response.

Do London just not respond to emails or something? It's frustrating because since I'm not in the UK I can only call the NZ number and so I can never actually communicate with the London branch or my case officer and the operator in NZ can only tell me that the decision is still pending - nothing more - which I can already check myself on the online services.

I guess I will just have to wait.... Maybe I'm just being impatient, but I'm just stressed and it's been nearly 3 weeks since we lodged now and their processing times say 87% are completed in 15 days, so I don't understand the hold-up!


----------



## tashla

Got approved on Tuesday - YAY!!

Only problem now is waiting for the passport. The case officer said they could send it back via DHL and it would take 1-2 days, which I agreed to and provided credit card details for payment. But how long does it normally take for London to give the passport and documents to DHL as it's not been 2 days and no payment has been taken from my credit card so I assume it hasn't been sent yet? I've tried emailing and calling (no answer, left a message on her voicemail), but again I've received no reply. I'm am very grateful to the case officer for granting the visa, but her lack of communication is really starting to bug me. Throughout the whole process the only contact I've had is the approval email and request for payment to DHL. At the bottom she writes "Look forward to hearing form you and _please feel free to let me know if you have any other questions_" but then she never responds! Would it really be so hard to send a brief email stating if/when the passport was sent?


----------



## topcat83

tashla said:


> Got approved on Tuesday - YAY!!
> 
> Only problem now is waiting for the passport. The case officer said they could send it back via DHL and it would take 1-2 days, which I agreed to and provided credit card details for payment. But how long does it normally take for London to give the passport and documents to DHL as it's not been 2 days and no payment has been taken from my credit card so I assume it hasn't been sent yet? I've tried emailing and calling (no answer, left a message on her voicemail), but again I've received no reply. I'm am very grateful to the case officer for granting the visa, but her lack of communication is really starting to bug me. Throughout the whole process the only contact I've had is the approval email and request for payment to DHL. At the bottom she writes "Look forward to hearing form you and _please feel free to let me know if you have any other questions_" but then she never responds! Would it really be so hard to send a brief email stating if/when the passport was sent?


Congratulations! One more step forward....
And i know how frustrating it is when people don't respond. Just an 'I've received your email' email would take a lot of the stress away, wouldn't it?


----------



## fanziii

Thanks for sharing your experience.
It was very helpful, as i would be applying for the same visa to join my NZ Employer.

CO at London branch says, my Residence Application (with job offer) that she just received, can take 6-9 months.


----------



## tashla

Well, the passport finally got given to DHL on the Thursday and so made it to Turkey on Friday and we picked it up from the centre with 3 hours before having to leave for the airport for our flight to Singapore. Definitely cutting it a bit close, but all good.

Should be arriving in NZ on 29 Nov, so hopefully all smooth sailing from here.


----------



## topcat83

tashla said:


> Well, the passport finally got given to DHL on the Thursday and so made it to Turkey on Friday and we picked it up from the centre with 3 hours before having to leave for the airport for our flight to Singapore. Definitely cutting it a bit close, but all good.
> 
> Should be arriving in NZ on 29 Nov, so hopefully all smooth sailing from here.


It certainly _was_ cutting it close! Never mind - all done. Nearly here.... lane:


----------



## Neil M

Thanks for sharing your experience. I was wondering what a typical approval time is for work visa's in NZ (with job offer) and it seems yours was about 3.5 weeks. 

I hope all is going well for you. Cheers!


----------



## mutsugo

Hi! Di you hire a lawyer or agent to submit application for work visa? 

Some says it increases chances of getting work visa.

Thanks!


----------



## topcat83

mutsugo said:


> Hi! Di you hire a lawyer or agent to submit application for work visa?
> 
> Some says it increases chances of getting work visa.
> 
> Thanks!


Just using an agent shouldn't make any difference to the application with regards being selected. It will only make a difference if they have helped you by filling in the application correctly/helped you get a job etc. 

NZ Immigration couldn't care less whether you used an agent or not.


----------



## Friedkiwi

We had a law firm representing us in NZ and they said that having a cover letter from a law firm speeds up the process quite a bit for pushing the application through for a skilled worked visa. Of course, it also helped that my husband had a job offer letter from NZ!


----------

